# Pond Carp (northeast Ohio)



## SBO_Tactical

Headed down to a local pond to try my hand at catching some carp. We have had decent luck in the past fishing here for carp and the time seemed right. The pond is roughly 2 acres and produces good sized blue gill and smallish bass normally. Started out fishing two rods, a Penn 5000 (30 lb power pro) series on a heavy action 7” rod fishing on the bottom and ultralight Pflueger (10lb power pro) free casting corn on a small circle hook. Fishing on the shallow side of the pond midday. Fist hook up was on the ultralight rod, 15 minute fight and a worn out drag landed a 36” 24 pounder.








Before even getting the first carp in the water the bottom set took off for the biggest one of the day, not much of a fight due to the heavy rod/reel set up. 38” 28 pounds 








And the last of the day was caught on some free floated corn 10 feet from shore, roughly 33” and no weight (weighing bag was badly torn from last fish)
















Overall it was a great day fishing, getting more and more into carp fishing by the day. Pure fun and by far the biggest species you can go after here in Ohio.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Masterbaiter66

SBO_Tactical said:


> Headed down to a local pond to try my hand at catching some carp. We have had decent luck in the past fishing here for carp and the time seemed right. The pond is roughly 2 acres and produces good sized blue gill and smallish bass normally. Started out fishing two rods, a Penn 5000 (30 lb power pro) series on a heavy action 7” rod fishing on the bottom and ultralight Pflueger (10lb power pro) free casting corn on a small circle hook. Fishing on the shallow side of the pond midday. Fist hook up was on the ultralight rod, 15 minute fight and a worn out drag landed a 36” 24 pounder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before even getting the first carp in the water the bottom set took off for the biggest one of the day, not much of a fight due to the heavy rod/reel set up. 38” 28 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last of the day was caught on some free floated corn 10 feet from shore, roughly 33” and no weight (weighing bag was badly torn from last fish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it was a great day fishing, getting more and more into carp fishing by the day. Pure fun and by far the biggest species you can go after here in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have not caught a decent carp in years. Awesome


----------



## Doboy

THANKS, for the informational post & nice pics!

& WELCOME aboard! ;>)


----------



## M.Magis

Looks like fun. Though not sure about that biggest species in Ohio part.


----------



## SBO_Tactical

M.Magis said:


> Looks like fun. Though not sure about that biggest species in Ohio part.


You might be right! Maybe some bigger Muskie and catfish around but not local to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shortdrift

Here is one of the bigger species in Ohio. Last picture is 55#10oz.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

Shortdrift said:


> Here is one of the bigger species in Ohio. Last picture is 55#10oz.
> View attachment 262468
> View attachment 262467


Holy crap


----------



## polebender

Absolutely fun fish to catch! Congrats!


----------



## SBO_Tactical

Shortdrift said:


> Here is one of the bigger species in Ohio. Last picture is 55#10oz.
> View attachment 262468
> View attachment 262467


Now that is awesome? Where’s that? The Ohio river?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shortdrift

SBO_Tactical said:


> Now that is awesome? Where’s that? The Ohio river?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Piedmont Lake


----------



## DHower08

Use to carp with a UL and 4# mono. Now that's a fight


----------



## SBO_Tactical

DHower08 said:


> Use to carp with a UL and 4# mono. Now that's a fight


Now that would be a rush. Since switching to using braid only 10lb was the lightest I could find locally. Maybe I’ll look for some 4-6lb my next cabelas or fin trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DHower08

Yes it's a blast. We would fly fish for them with 6 wt rods also. Big fish light tackle party on


----------



## lunker23

Even better with a fly rod


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Shortdrift said:


> Here is one of the bigger species in Ohio. Last picture is 55#10oz.
> View attachment 262468
> View attachment 262467


Not to derail this great thread but have to congradulate you on the great Fish but want to thank you for using a weight sling rather than through the jaw or gills


----------



## slick

SBO_Tactical said:


> Headed down to a local pond to try my hand at catching some carp. We have had decent luck in the past fishing here for carp and the time seemed right. The pond is roughly 2 acres and produces good sized blue gill and smallish bass normally. Started out fishing two rods, a Penn 5000 (30 lb power pro) series on a heavy action 7” rod fishing on the bottom and ultralight Pflueger (10lb power pro) free casting corn on a small circle hook. Fishing on the shallow side of the pond midday. Fist hook up was on the ultralight rod, 15 minute fight and a worn out drag landed a 36” 24 pounder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before even getting the first carp in the water the bottom set took off for the biggest one of the day, not much of a fight due to the heavy rod/reel set up. 38” 28 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last of the day was caught on some free floated corn 10 feet from shore, roughly 33” and no weight (weighing bag was badly torn from last fish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it was a great day fishing, getting more and more into carp fishing by the day. Pure fun and by far the biggest species you can go after here in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats! I have fished my whole life but started carp fishing about 3 years ago. Biggest carp i have caught is twenty five pounds. Caught a 2 that were about twenty four and a half and a bunch in the 15 to 20 pound range. I have basically switched over to the European style of carp fishing, i use European rods especially for carp, hair rigs, and bite alarms. If you ever want some info on this style or have questions feel free to message me


----------

